# Animal Pharm



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

Did anyone read the article on drugging our pets (Prozac, Paxil) in the Sunday Times? It was very interesting.

It's fascinating to contemplate the role pets play in our lives today. Really not much natural about it.

They also discussed Behaviorism vs Ethology and tons of other stuff.

I don't know how to upload it but I could email it to someone if they want to try or add it to files etc.


----------



## domari (Jun 17, 2008)

Is this the article you were talking about?
http://www.blueridgenow.com/article/20080713/ZNYT04/807130425/1020/NEWS10/ZNYT04/Pill_Popping_Pets

I didn't have the time to read it all, I will tomorow. But pill popping pets is terrible, I don't think humans should be taking all the drugs that are handed out like candy. I can't see giving them all to dogs too.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

Yes, that's it! Thanks for finding it and putting the link in.

I am somewhere in between Ian Dunbar, the famous vet behaviorist who believes everything can be fixed with training and the also famous Dr. Dodman, who gives out pills a bit too readily, IMO. Though he does include diet, exercise and training in his treatment plans.

I have dogs that I put on certain herbs - dogs that spin constantly, etc. and I don't hesitate to send out for drugs the dogs who jump through windows while their owners are gone.

I follow Karen Overall's protocol's much more often though and thought it was odd they didn't include her. She wrote the book on behavior and drugs that most vets keep in their offices.

I was intriqued by the statement that in the wild there are no crazy wolves. I wonder if we have really studied that enough. I want to go back and look up some of my Jane Goodall stuff because I think I remember some pretty crazy primates in the wild.

But I suspect what we have done to ourselves, we are also doing to our dogs, :-(


----------

